# OK..other Q



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

OK..no joy on other Q, so what about living in Sing in general...good / bad / great / expensive etc etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hi 

This is not a busy page so you may have to wait awhile..perhaps if you move you could be a regular poster for Singapore?

Maiden


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Id like to try...do you live there?



MaidenScotland said:


> hi
> 
> This is not a busy page so you may have to wait awhile..perhaps if you move you could be a regular poster for Singapore?
> 
> Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Id like to try...do you live there?




No... I live in Spain but returning to Egypt next week


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

MaidenScotland : +1


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

ecureilx said:


> MaidenScotland : +1


Lost me now guys??


----------



## yc86 (Sep 21, 2011)

Living in Singapore? 

The overall pace of life and things can get quite fast and people are always in a rush. Advantage of this is that services, are much quicker.

Food is good, though you could get better and cheaper in Malaysia or Thailand (in my opinion). 

Some things can be relatively cheap if you know where to get them (eg electronics/IT stuff, clothes, food, necessities). so cost of living really depends.

Overall, i feel that it is probably a good place to live and work in as an expat, but it's not where I would bring up my kids in, or live and retire in. 

Almost 1 in 2 Singaporean youths would leave the country if they were given an opportunity. Says something about the system, doesn't it.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

that half includes you as well I guess ... 

Yah, the other side is always greener 

in my ten years here, I have seen enough and more who packed off and came meekly back considering that there is no safer place than Sin City, and that includes dozens of my colleagues who studied in US, OZ, or UK, and swear that there are never to let their guard down there .. unlike here ..


----------



## ISC_AUSTRALIA (Oct 2, 2011)

I lived in Singapore for 5 years and I have to say that singapore is good for career and stuff...healthcare system better, greener. But of cos it is one of the more expensive cities in Asia, I think only cheaper than HK


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

one thing to consider though is xenophobia. Just visit the yahoo sg site and for almost every article the locals would post anti - foreigner comments, some downright offensive. these keyboard warriors would link any incident to the presence of foreigners (e.g flooding in orchard, suicides on the rise, old people begging in the streets, low birthrate)

but, as the saying goes, if you can't take the heat, you can always get out of the kitchen.


----------



## DGS (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive spent 15 yrs in Singapore and seen lots of changes in general its fine cost of living not too bad, with exception of cars (which u don't really need) and housing rest of stuff (slothes / electronics / eating out) compares favourably with many 1st world cities. (London / Paris / NY / Dubai) 

Positives - Clean / Safe / Location (good pount to travel thru Asia) / Family Orientated / Schooling / Coffes shops and Hawkers 
Negatives - Getting more Expensive particularly healthcare (v. exp.) / No Seasons!!


That said I would retire here coz of cost of healthcare .....

.


----------

